# Johhny Bucket Broke :(



## RODEO (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all!

I just sent this to JohnnyProducts.....

Maybe ya'll might have some ideas, or work arounds??? I was thinking a hose clamp almost might work to hold the part in place??? 

I have no idea if JohnnyProducts will fix this, or if I am going to have to buy a new actuator???

Bumbed for sure 



> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RODEO (Apr 23, 2012)

Johnny came through, and is sending out a new actuator :thumbsup:

I will mention also that a few days earlier, one of the clips that secures the hitch latch had fallen off. So, I will be replacing all clips with cotter pins to be sure I don't keep loosing the clips.

All in all, this doesn't stop me from giving the JBJR a great review! Although, I would suggest replacing the clips with cotter pins.


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

I was wondering how the JBjr is doing? I am considering getting one and yours is the first problem of any kind I have read about with one.


----------



## RODEO (Apr 23, 2012)

chkntrktr said:


> I was wondering how the JBjr is doing? I am considering getting one and yours is the first problem of any kind I have read about with one.



JB backed it under warranty. It wasn't really anything but a fluke
. JB sent the replacement with a cotter in place of the original so it wouldn't slip off again accidentally.

So, no worries, it a GREAT product I'd recommend, but I do suggest considering cotter pins, even though they might be more cumbersome when swithcing the plow and scoop.

Buy it, u won't regret it!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

RODEO said:


> JB backed it under warranty. It wasn't really anything but a fluke
> . JB sent the replacement with a cotter in place of the original so it wouldn't slip off again accidentally.
> 
> So, no worries, it a GREAT product I'd recommend, but I do suggest considering cotter pins, even though they might be more cumbersome when swithcing the plow and scoop.
> ...




Good to hear some companies stand behind their products, and you got it fixed..:thumbsup:


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

Well, I want one now. Everything I've read about them is positive. Thanks for replying. 
Maybe I want too many things, but they are all useful things.


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Just curious... I've been reading up on the JB attachments and understand they are electrically actuated.
So, I assume they get power from the battery on the tractor? Is there hydraulics involved? I don't seem to be able to
Find any pictures or diagrams of how it would attach to the tractor..

Ken in Pascagoula


----------



## Lawnow (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you Rodeo, very interesting information, you know, bucket repair very difficult task!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had my Johnny Bucket Jr with linear actuators for 4 years and have experiences no problems at all.


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

skunkhome said:


> I have had my Johnny Bucket Jr with linear actuators for 4 years and have experiences no problems at all.


Are you seeing any wear on the engaging edges? Generally, any earth-engaging equipment will be made of what they call AR plate (abrasion resistant) which is a modified Hot Rolled material with a higher BHN rating than regular steel.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Very little wear even though I have moved many tons of crushed limestone.


----------

